# Backup Camera suggestions



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have one already or should I say "had one" until some douchebag stole it from my truck last night while I was out on an FD call pulling a 16 year old out of fatal car accident.

I still have camera, but not the monitor which they stole.

The setup I have (had) now was a wireless unit and it was OK, but it's not the best. I'm not paying $120 to replace just the LCD on this POS, so I just assume buy a nicer wired setup.

All the ones I've seen on the internet look really junky and cheesy like they are sold by the pallet wholesale from China then sold on eBay. You know what I mean...

Any ideas?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg

I have this one on my dump truck and I like it. I did not by it from this company. Can't remember where I bought it my brain is frozen right now. This was the only link I could find to it. Works great, the screen is nice even in sunlight.




http://www.keenzo.com/showproduct.asp?M=AUDIOVOX&ID=3287284&ref=GB


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I don't know of any better cameras other than the OEM ones that come on new vehicles (I'm sure there are some) but you can buy GPS units that come with back up cameras, the bigger color screen makes a huge difference.

Link

 Link


 Back up camera only, on sale at Amazon 




.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Guys...

Believe it or not, I went poking around on eBay and found pretty decent setup for $225. The thing I liked about it was the fact that it had very good components and the seller spoke English.

The new one's display will be mounted on the rearview mirror so I don't have to deal with the monitor on/near the dash. The camera seems to be a lot more robust and is a hardwire, so the picture should be much better...

We shall see...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> Believe it or not, I went poking around on eBay and found pretty decent setup for $225. The thing I liked about it was the fact that it had very good components and the seller spoke English.
> 
> ...


Greg can you add the link or pm it to me see. I need one for a new truck I am buying


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Greg can you add the link or pm it to me see. I need one for a new truck I am buying


You got it:

This mirror/monitor.

with this camera.

I contacted the seller via email to put together a package of what I wanted.

When I went to checkout through eBay, I got a $25 ebay discount from some promo they are running. Worked out well.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

not sure what kind of truck you have-do you think the round







camera could be installed in the top of a box truck and aimed down to get a good view?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> not sure what kind of truck you have-do you think the round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get that camera. I got a flush mount camera that's "boxy" that adjusts on a pivot.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> You got it:
> 
> This mirror/monitor.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg appreciate it


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg...
Please let me know how that system works out for you, especially the night vision thing. I've been shopping for a BU camera, and that one looks like it would fit the bill.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

DetailHandyman said:


> Greg...
> Please let me know how that system works out for you, especially the night vision thing. I've been shopping for a BU camera, and that one looks like it would fit the bill.


My old camera had the "night vision" and it worked amazingly well and it was a less expensive model. It's not really NV, like you see the military using though. These cameras have infra-red LEDs that illuminate the area. What the LEDs lightup is very visible, but when their light falls off, it's dark.

The camera I had (have minus the screen) is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/4UCam-Wireles..._6?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1227489441&sr=1-6

Beware though. The first camera this dude shipped me leaked like a sieve in the rain, so the lens fogged. He sent me a new after some "negotiating" involving a PayPal dispute initiated by me. When I got the replacement, I siliconed the snot out of the camera. It's better, but it still fogs even so though not as badly.

The new camera I ordered looks to be a cut above the seller reassured me that the camera I bought from him is uber-weatherproof. We shall see...


----------

